# Pretty Sure i Just FUBARed my Fascinate



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

So Im a high school student and Im raising a pig for our local fair through FFA. Somehow my phone fell out of my pocket into the drainage channel in the pen we have, got stepped on by 100 pound pigs, and was then immersed in water for however long until i realized it was there. Its soaking in rice and the battery i shot, but i have a spare so is there any chance?


----------



## Gunnermike53 (Jul 21, 2011)

lololol!!! im so tweeting this thread!!!

as far as your phone goes, start looking on ebay for a new fascinate for about $100.


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Cookiemonster84 said:


> So Im a high school student and Im raising a pig for our local fair through FFA. Somehow my phone fell out of my pocket into the drainage channel in the pen we have, got stepped on by 100 pound pigs, and was then immersed in water for however long until i realized it was there. Its soaking in rice and the battery i shot, but i have a spare so is there any chance?


my gfs got soaked and wouldn't turn on, put it in rice for 24 hrs.. it was doing something weird when I turned it on and I had to factory rest for some reason but it works fine now.. so leave it in the rice, the longer the better, at least 24-30 hours. I heard that silica works better, I've seen packs for phones at the checkout line at true value. anyways, if it turns on after the rice, but bootloops or something, try to get in recovery and factory reset..


----------



## Cookiemonster84 (Mar 1, 2012)

I did overnight then stripped it down to the boards. Scraped of any corrosion (just tiny bits) and now its doing okay. Fried my sd and for some reason it hangs at the dialpad when i hit call, but i can still continue the call?!? Odined back to stock and im testing now.


----------

